# Pop up 3d



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking about starting a mobile pop up 3d business. I know about x-factor archery but I was wondering if there would be enough interest in mid to upper michigan to make a go of it. I live in the thumb and would be willing to travel for shows, clubs, or even the right private events. Any thoughts would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

If you can charge around $8 per shoot you'll have something
If it's gonna be $10-15 or more per shoot don't waste your time.


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

This would be a hobby job for me. Not really tryin to make a killin, just keep interest in archery. If I could get 5$ a round and break evven over a 5 yr span I would be happy.


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Is X-Factor still running. I e-mailed them twice within the last 2 months on there schedule and no respond. Then you go to there web site and they have last year schedule still on it.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I would be interested in that, as would some buds of mine that shoot.


----------



## Xfactor Archery (Mar 25, 2010)

We are still here and going strong actually have our own shop in Jonesville, MI.

As for our schedule we are updating it and our website as well I can tell you we will be set up in Springport Mi this weekend and having a tournament for info give us a call 517-524-7230.

We will also be at Cabela's July 31st-Aug 1st and this is free to all shooters.

We will be doing the Woods-N-Water News Outdoor Weekend again in Sept. We will have our new schedule shortly our site is being updated (I hate websites, so much work) 

Anyone has any questions give us a call 517-524-7230

Oh the new Strothers are here and going fast.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Sep 13, 2008)

X-Factor - Please get your schedule updated soon. What's the shoot in Springport this weekend? Can you post details? I can't wait to see the schedule, it sure looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

xfactor archery said:


> we will also be at cabela's july 31st-aug 1st and this is free to all shooters.
> 
> We will be doing the woods-n-water news outdoor weekend again in sept. We will have our new schedule shortly our site is being updated (i hate websites, so much work)


 
sweet


----------



## Xfactor Archery (Mar 25, 2010)

We are working on our website and if all goes well we will have it updated very soon.

I can tell ya we will be in Stryker OH this Sat only for the first leg of our first triple crown.

Call for details 517-524-7230


----------

